# My dirty little shrimp



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

She's knocked up........with eggs.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

That look great. What did you make the eyes out of? Very impressive. O*D*W


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

looks shrimpy. thats good


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

ODW...The eyes are made from mono line burned at the tips with lighter. I then encapsulate the eye with UV flex resin and then color it with a sharpie to make them stand out. 

Timeflies....Thanks That's a cool popper you made. The pattern on the popper is cool.


----------



## BrookMelee (Nov 10, 2012)

Cool pattern. Is your vice a set of pliers?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That would be a shrimp alright. Great looking fly dude


----------

